# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  المغربية وئام ديسلام إلى ربع نهائي التايكوندو لوزن فوق 67 كلج

## mohamed73

بلغت المغربية وئام ديسلام  المصنفة تاسعة عالميا اليوم السبت الدور ربع النهائي لوزن فوق 67 كلج في  رياضة التايكوندو ضمن دورة الألعاب الاولمبية في ريو دي جانيرو، بفوزها على  الدومينيكانية كاثرين خوليسا رودريغيز بيغيرو الثامنة 5-1 في الدور الثاني. وعوضت ديسلام تخلفها صفر-1 في الجولة الاولى الى فوز بالجولتين الثانية والثالثة 4-صفر و1-صفر على التوالي لتبلغ ربع النهائي. وتلتقي ديسلام الساعية لأن تكون  أول مغربية تحرز ميدالية في رياضة التايكواندو، في الدور المقبل مع  المكسيكية ماريا دل روساريو اسبينوزا الأولى عالميا والتي تغلبت على  الفيليبينية كريستي ايلين الورا السادسة عشرة 4-1. ولدى الرجال، خسر التونسي ياسين الطرابلسي الثامن عالميا في الدور الأول امام الكوبي رافايل كاستيو التاسع 4-13. وكسب كاستيو الجولة الاولى صفر-2، والثانية 3-6، والثالثة الأخيرة 1-5. ويترقب الطرابلسي مشوار كاستيو  لخوض مباراة التدارك من اجل التأهل للعب على البرونزية حيث سيضمن هذه  الفرصة في حال تأهل الكوبي الى المباراة النهائية

----------

